# bike-shop in heidelberg und umgebung



## misfit (1. Februar 2002)

welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit den shops in heidelberg und umgebung (umkreis 30km) gemacht ? welchen shop könnt ihr empfehlen ? 

gruß
misfit


----------



## der unfassbare (1. Februar 2002)

hallo, misfit

die sache mit den erfahrungen würd' ich nur persönlich weitergeben wollen (manche leute werden bei negativwerbung fuchsig), aber eine empfehlung hätt' ich: nach langem leidensweg und arroganter oder nullcheck-bedienung (und einem daraus resultierenden teils schlecht gewarteten rad) bin ich jetzt bei quadrad (in der bg-chemie-passage am bahnhof) gelandet, und seither sehr zufrieden. markus macht korrekte preise und papa schraubt klasse.

ciao!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## black rider (1. Februar 2002)

hi,

ich würd auch sagen das quadrad der geilste shop in der umgebung ist. allerdings ist er sehr downhill und freeride lastig. mich soll es nicht stören.


----------



## MTRider (2. Februar 2002)

Na ja...mit Quadrad konnte ich mich schon von
aesseren Eindruck nicht anfreunden.Das ist in
meinen Augen kein ernstzunehmender Bikeshop
sondern eher ein Shop fuer Moechtegernfreaks


----------



## PrometheusBiker (2. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von misfit _
> *welche erfahrungen habt ihr mit den shops in heidelberg und umgebung (umkreis 30km) gemacht ? welchen shop könnt ihr empfehlen ?
> *



Hi, 
bin auf den Laden "Bunny Hop" in Bruchsal gestoßen. Spezialized und Cannondales zu Hauf, super-Beratung, tolle Atmosphäre. Lohnt sich mal rein zu schauen.

PrometheusBiker


----------



## team-ui (4. Februar 2002)

Hallo,
ich habe sehr viel Bikeshops in der näheren und weiteren Umgebung durchforstet. Auf der Suche nach Kompetenz, Freundlichkeit, Service und Entgegenkommen...ich habe den Händler gesucht, der mir mein Traumbike mit Rohloff und div. Part-Wünschen zusammenbastelt. Nix von der Stange also, das ist der Horror für Händler, die nur ans verkaufen denken...und das tun 70 % aller Händler. 20% sind Fachidioten ohne Bezug zur Realität oder mit Null-Freundlichkeits-Zertifikat. Aber keine Namen...denn mit der Negativwerbung ist das so ne Sache...ich sag nur eins: Zufriedenheit habe ich erst in Roßdorf bei Darmstadt erlangt. Letztendlich war ir der Weg Wurscht. "Wellmann" heißt der Laden. Dort findet man eine angenehme Mischung und bekommt was man will oder was für einen besser als gedacht ist!
Mehr, wenn ich das Bike endlich habe...


----------



## Steppenwölfin (11. Februar 2002)

moin,

bin auch öfter kunde im quadrad, die preise sind echt korrekt-is echt fast alles da was der freerider so an parts braucht.
Voll überzeugt,was rundum Betreuung betrifft,bin ich aber von "Bike Technik" in Nußloch. Die Beratung ist super ausführlich, du bekommst gute Tips und auch wenn du dein Bike  in nem anderen Laden gekauft hast oder selbst zusammengebaut hast,wird sich dem guten Stück gerne angenommen. Habe da in anderen Läden in Heidelberg schon negative Erfahrungen gemacht..... aber wie gesagt,der Peter von "Bike Technik" der macht das schon.....


----------



## dotheridething (13. Februar 2002)

Hi zusammen!!!

Das Problem dieses Forums ist mir mehr als geläufig.....Leider 

Ich verstehe es selbst nicht, aber viele Bike-Shops sind einfach nicht an den detaillierten Problemen interessiert. 

Meine Lösung für dieses Problem ist:
Habe mich erst einmal ausführlich in allen Bikeshops, die ich kenne beraten lassen und "dumme" Fragen gestellt. Der, der mir am kompetentesten vorkam, den habe ich dann mit der praktischen Arbeit beauftragt. Jetz hab ich innerhalb von Eschweiler die perfekten Abgrenzungen. Zu Radsport Henrotte bringe ich mein Bike, falls irgendetwas mim Vorbau nicht stimmt. (Echt Klasse - Ergebnisse und auch für Frikkelarbeit gut!!!) Wenn du Kult-Parts kaufen willst, gehste am besten in den MTB-Store aufm Langwahn. Sonst steuere ich die anderen Läden an, um Preisvergleiche zu machen und hole mir die "Hardware" dann da, wo sie am billigsten ist. Der Einbau wird dann selfmade vollzogen. 

Hatte ne zeitlang Probleme mit der Schaltung bis ich mein Bike in Reparatur gegebe hatte. Dort nannte man mir als Grund, daß ich nie im Leben hintem am Schaltwerk als Abschluß ne V-Brake Pipe montieren dürfe, das hindere das perfekte Schalten. So en Schmarrn 
Zum ersten mal gesehn hab ich das inner bike!!! Sieht echt krass aus und läßt das bike "weniger von der Stange" aussehen. 

Nach selbst vollzogener Einstellung der Schaltung läuft es mit der Pipe seit über 3 Monaten jetzt   

Do it yourself ist meist das Beste, wenn des drauf hast!!!

do the ride thing - Drake


----------



## Konnor (17. August 2004)

Moin auch.

Also ich hab selbt 3 Jahre in nejm Bikeshop gejobbt und hab nach langem hin und her bei Quadrad in Heidelberg den richtigen Shop gefunden. Nettes Team, gute Teile - und wenn der downhill-orientierte Shop mal was nicht da hat, kann er alles bestellen, was man braucht.

Seit neuem hat der Besitzer gewechselt. Die Parts sind die gleichen, der neue Inhaber ist sehr nett, der Mechaniker ist der gleiche. Einfach mal checken - von seinem Service bin ich überzeugt.

Garantieabwicklung meiner Gabel war innerhalb von 10 Tagen geschehen! (Und das in der Hauptsaison!)

HAppy Trails aus Frankfurt

Konnor


----------



## Svenson (19. August 2004)

Habe mir vor kurzer Zeit ein Stevens M7 Race im Quadrat gekauft und bin voll zufrieden.
Er ging mit dem Preis um 200 runter und ist echt ein netter Typ der viel redet.
Das Problem ist eher, dass er nicht die rießen Auswahl hat und es auch nicht wirklich Schnäppchen dort zu holen gibt.


----------



## Diffuser (21. Oktober 2004)

Seit July hat tatsächlich der Besitzer im Quadrad gewechselt. 
Seitdem der Klaus, so heißt der neue jetzt, den Laden hält, bleibt dir kein wunsch unerfüllt die auswahl ist sehr goil und nich nur für freaks sondern auch für andere bereiche also wird hier jeder glücklich     ich find den laden klasse  und meine fans auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

